# High Blood Pressure/ BP meds & bodybuilding - any advice please



## paulsed1 (Nov 15, 2008)

Sigh; almost every time I post on here it seems to be for some health related issue.  This has been just kind of a lousy year in general for my health, hopefully the next year will be better.

Earlier in the year I started having problems with high blood pressure.  With all the information I could gather, I think the main catalyst was just too many supplements in the wrong combo, namely NO-Explode and Arimatest among others.  As much as I like those pre-workout boosters like BSN's and all the other similar one's out there, I wonder if they are really that good for you 
over the long run.

Not too long after this problem came about, I wound up fracturing my humerus, so the blood pressure took a back seat.  I wound up getting surgery for that and got some pretty good advice on here reagarding that.  Anyway, I was off most "exotic" supplements for a while, eating clean and doing a pretty good amount of cardio, so the BP problem wasn't on the radar, although I suspect it was still high.

Well, the last couple months or so, it seems to be coming back as far as being noticeable.  I sometimes get light-headed during my workouts.  I got it checked last night and it was in the high 140's over 96.  I know, pretty high.  But I also just got back from a business trip to FL and had slept about 4 hours the previous night, had coffee in the morning and taken two plane flights.  Maybe not a factor, who knows.  I have slacked on the cardio recently, so I need to get back on track with that.  For supps, I thought I would try apple cider vinegar, arginine, grape seed extract, cayenne pepper, hawthorne berry.  I also try to eat a good amount of garlic, bananas for potassium and limit salt intake and alcohol.  I always have used EFA's. For muscle building, for now just stick with MRPs and protein I guess.  I am about 230 lbs. and don't have a whole lot of bodyfat.  My mother had high BP in her 60's and I am 36.

The thing that worries me is if I can't get this down on my own, I may have to start taking BP medication.  I really don't want to at all, but I suppose if it comes down to living, it will be neccesary.  I just worry about side effects.  I still want to build muscle, I like building size and strength, but want to be healthy of course too.  There are definitely some days where I don't feel good because of this.  Does anyone out there take BP meds and still work out successfully?  I guess the beta-blockers are the worst for side effects.  The diuretics concern me as far as losing electrolytes, but I guesss if I drink enough water and take the right vitmains, that should be okay...


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2008)

a) stop taking supplements and start looking at getting a very clean diet.

b) stop stressing!  you are raising your blood pressure right now.  you have to get it in your head that you will become a healthier person.  mindset is big time.

c) start getting some regular exercise....cardio helps!  if you haven't worked out in awhile, don't go jumping head first into the ocean without a life vest.  Take is slow.  Dip one foot in at a time and wade out into the water comfortably.

d) are you holding your breath during your repetitions?  that will make your blood pressure go up like crazy (I know from experience...I have racked the weight and passed right the fuck out on the platform before).  make sure you are breathing and yes, all the factors that you listed for making your BP 140/96 play a contributing factor.

e) yes, tons of people workout just fine on beta-blockers.  I have trained a lot of people on beta-blockers and, one of them happend to be a tri-athlete.  All we had to do was be concious of how she felt (her rate of preceived exertion) because the beta-blockers keep your heart rate down, and it would be impossible for me to know how hard she was working looking at her heart rate.


Hope that helps!

Patrick


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 15, 2008)

Dude, if you lose some weight, exercise, and improve dietary habits, it will go down.  Losing body fat is one of the best things you can do for your blood pressure; it will greatly reduce the peripheral resistance in your vascular system and reduce to force your heart has to overcome to pump blood around the body, even at rest.


----------



## paulsed1 (Nov 16, 2008)

P-Funk,

Awesome, that is very helpful.  As far as getting off all supplements, do you recommend that for everything, even multi's?  As I mentioned earlier, this problem initially surfaced earlier in the year.  The doc at the time had me get off all supps in order to rule them out.  I think for the most part, the basics weren't problematic, just the stuff like these stimulant/NO products, which as I mentioned, I had liked to take, but my body didn't seem to like back (after a period of a few years that is.)

I have also been weight training all along, so I just need to gradually get the cardio back in again.  I am certainly not new to conditioning, I have been weight training for quite a long time on and off.  But I like to take the mindset that we can always learn new ideas and thoughts.  The thing that is frustrating is I know what it is like to be big, strong and in shape, but if you have a problematic heart and/or blood pressure, I guess that other stuff doesn't mean anything.  Even last night I barely slept because of the BP.  Not from worrying either, my body just didn't feel well.  I really don't know why it crept up like it has, but the only thing to do is get it down and keep it down.

My ultimate wish would be to find a good doctor that has a good understanding of bodybuilding/fitness/supps as well as medical advice.  Unfortunately I think that mixture is slim to none.  

In your opinion, are beta blockers the least intrusive to a bodybuilding lifestyle?  I know you are not a doc, just asking opinion.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 16, 2008)

Honestly,

it sounds like your goals are upside down.....you keep metioning bodybuilding and supplments and big and strong and then in the same sentence you complain about not feeling well and not being healthy.

*NEWS FLASH PEOPLE!!!!*

If you are not healthy, does it really matter how big/muscular you are or how much weight you can lift?  Seriously!  Why not make it a priority to TAKE CARE OF YOURSELF!  There are more important reason to go to the gym than to add 10lbs of muscle or bench 300lbs.  Health is the ultimate goal.  Most people just don't realize it until they lose it.


Stop taking supplements.  Supplements are there to SUPPLEMENT your already healthy diet/lifestyle.  If you aren't healthy, then you need to start with a proper diet before supplementing.  Evaluate your diet and exercise routine, set some specific goals (lower BP by "insert" date.  lose "x" amount of  body fat by "insert" date. etc.) and get yourself working towards a healthier you.


----------



## johndecker (Nov 16, 2008)

I have to agreed fully to what P-funk have mentioned. You really should stop taking all those suppements and focus on a proper diet to build up your health first. Without a healthy body, what's the use of looking muscular. 

John


----------



## Ben dur (Nov 17, 2008)

a few things ive heard can help this

fish oil
hawthorn berries
garlic

im sure many others will chime in and either put this post to shame, or reinforce this suggestion rather quickly

untill then, just keep it in mind


----------



## Ben dur (Nov 17, 2008)

of course i agree with the 

PROPER DIET
Exercise Program

first and foremost


and in that order


----------



## Merkaba (Nov 18, 2008)

CowPimp said:


> Dude, if you lose some weight, exercise, and improve dietary habits, it will go down.  Losing body fat is one of the best things you can do for your blood pressure; it will greatly reduce the peripheral resistance in your vascular system and reduce to force your heart has to overcome to pump blood around the body, even at rest.



In Utopia.  But this may be a hereditary/congenial condition.  


IN any event, this is a great excuse to eat cheerios every fucking day.  Goddam great cereal!

I agree with P funk.  You DO NOT want to fuck around with your bp.  It very well could be something that needs medicinal support regardless of your diet and training.  It does happen!  So get off of everything.  Eat a good diet for a while with plenty of good fats as well.  Then let your doctor do his/her thing.  It doesnt take a good mix of training and medicine knowledge.  Your doctor is a doctor, this is probably a simple course of action for him/her but they need to rule out simplified reasons.  Of course NO stuff is gonna raise your bp.  Shit I think thats the only thing its guaranteed to do!  (kidding)


----------



## paulsed1 (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeah, I am thinking it may come down to genetics and supplementation.  As I said before, I am not obese, don't smoke, I have always ate pretty clean and exercise consistently.  That's why it is kind of is frustrating when people say eat well and exercise, that's what I have been doing all along, except for cardio, as I mentioned earlier, which I will get back into.  I am seeing my cardiologist Thursday.  If he agress with it, I am going to try a month to get this down on my own without meds and see where we are after.  If he says no and meds now, guess I have to listen.  I wouldn't mind trying a hollisitc approach, but this may go beyond the usual herbal advice, not sure.

Incidentally, anyone know if your BP can stay elevated the morning after a workout?  I went to do chest and back last night, nothing super heavy or intense, just enough to get some stimulation.  I know it can rise temporarily during a workout and it definitely did, but it is still high the morning after.


----------



## sohel1 (Nov 18, 2008)

*the last couple months*

the last couple months or so, it seems to be coming back as far as being noticeable. I sometimes get light-headed during my workouts. I got it checked last night and it was in the high 140's over 96. I know, pretty high. But I also just got back from a business trip to FL and had slept about 4 hours the previous night, had coffee in the morning and taken two plane flights. Maybe not a factor, who knows. I have slacked on the cardio recently, so I need to get back on track with that. For supps, I thought I would try apple cider vinegar, arginine, grape seed extract, cayenne pepper, hawthorne berry. I also try to eat a good amount of garlic, bananas for potassium and limit salt intake and alcohol. I always have used EFA's. For muscle building, for now just stick with MRPs and protein I guess


----------



## sohel1 (Nov 18, 2008)

*fracturing my humerus*

I wound up fracturing my humerus, so the blood pressure took a back seat. I wound up getting surgery for that and got some pretty good advice on here reagarding that. Anyway, I was off most "exotic" supplements for a while, eating clean and doing a pretty good amount of cardio, so the BP problem wasn't on the radar, although I suspect it was still high.


----------

